

Ask HN: Flask like micro framework in Scala  - shekhargulati

I am working on 30 day blog series where in I am writing about a new technology every day https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.openshift.com&#x2F;blogs&#x2F;learning-30-technologies-in-30-days-a-developer-challenge. For my last day I am thinking to write about Scala. I am looking for a micro-framework which can easily expose REST JSON web services. Then, I can use my already written AngularJS client. Any recommendations?
======
granchi
Play Framework [http://www.playframework.com/](http://www.playframework.com/)

------
waxzce
Play is the best. Or spray.io

